# CRA 2011 tax returns.



## Linsay (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

I became resident of Canada in 2011 in July, while my spouse was non-resident of Canada in 2011. I had specified
this in letter to CRA attached with my tax returns. However CRA did not read it and I got full year credit
(federal as well as provincial) for me and my spouse. 

We corrected the information in CCTB application and CCTB and GST/HST department of CRA has correct information
about my arrival date in Canada in 2011 and my spouse arrival date in 2012.

However, in my 2011 tax returs still I have incorrect credits for me and my spouse. I called CRA twice and talked with
agents, and they said since my income in 2011 was too low, even correcting the credits will not make any
difference, so dont write a letter and change the credits you have got.

I will be applying for renewing my PR card in October. When I submit my 2011 tax returns Immigration will
come to know that I have got a credit for myself and my spouse for full year, where as I was resident only for a
part of the year and it could trigger a issue which I dont want. So what I should do? are CRA agents reliable?

Please suggest.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

The "benefit year" for CCTB is from July 1 - June 30; it doesn't match up to the calendar year.


----------



## Linsay (Apr 8, 2013)

MoneyGal,

First of all thanks for reply. 

You are right. CRA has corrected the information for the period July 1, 2012- June 1, 2013, for CCTB and GST/HST based on correct information we provided to them about 2011 tax year (Based on letter sent to Canada Child Tax Benefit branch of CRA). My spouse came to Canada in 2012 and we applied for CCTB then after my 2011 tax return was assesed. 

However, 2011 returns doesnt get corrected automotically even if CCTB and GST/HST are corrected for that year (to the best of my knowledge). As a result 2011 tax returns still has incorrect tax credits for me and my spouse. When I talked with CRA (2 agents separately) they said "even if tax credits are changed as per information "for part of the year I was in 2011 (I specified them exact date I became resident of Canada) and my spouse was non resident, still I dont owe CRA anything as my income was really low in 2011 (as I was looking for full time job in 2011). Whatever tax refund I had got for 2011 will remain unchanged even if information is corrected based on above information. As a result they have advised me not to send a letter to correct ONLY my tax credits for 2011.

However, at later date I will apply for renewing my Permanent Resident Card and will need to attach 2011 tax assesemnet which reflect Federal and Provincial credits, which signifies as if I and my spouse were resident of Canada for entire 2011, which is definetely not true (Inaccuracy that cripped in in my 2011 tax returns), which could trigger a question from Immigration/CRA and unecessary hassel.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, it is pretty easy to correct a return using a T1ADJ form, so you could do that.


----------



## Linsay (Apr 8, 2013)

MoneyGal,

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it. Do I need to submit the proof of my arrival and my spouse arrival (passport stamp etc.) to CRA with T1ADJ form?

Actually Canada immigration missed to put stamp on my wife's passport when she arrived in 2012. So we noticed it next day and went to Airport to get stamp. Since they could not put previous day stamp, officer put stamp of that day and corrected the date by pen and put his initials. My worry is if we submit it, it might look as if we have forged it. However Month and year are very clear and doesnt look like tempered with. 
We have other proofs of correct date as: 
1. COPR of my daughter signed by my wife on correct date
2. Tickets 
3. Entry stamp on my daughters passport (since she was 15 months old its obvious she cannot travel individually) 
4. Boarding passes of correct date from London to Canada 
5. exit stamp on passport from our country

Also Immigration officer confirmed that date of entry in the system is correct date that my spouse eneterd Canada even if they check with immigration.

However, MAIN entry stamp on my wife's passport is corrected with pen, which could trigger unnecessary questions in CRA's mind.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

You don't need to furnish proof; it's just a one-line form you can fill out. They will ask for the proof if/when they need it.


----------

